# baby swordtails not growing?



## Clemz (Apr 27, 2009)

My marigold swordtail had about 25 fry 3 weeks ago. Five of them were born in the aquarium with mom and pop but I managed to put mama into the breeder cage for the last 20. After 3 weeks, the three remaining fry from the aquarium are a good inch long, with strong orange coloring and black tail fins.

The 20 fry that spent their first 2 weeks in the breeder cage (and past 1 week in a dedicated 3 gallon aquarium) don't look much different than they appeared after their first week. They are about 1/2 inch long and their tail fins are still transparent. 

Does keeping fry in a breeder cage (4" x 7") stunt their growth? I decided to put one of the small fry into the larger aquarium with the other 3 to see if it would "grow faster" (pic); unfortunately, he was eaten up by mama in a few minutes. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

3 gallons is very less space for the lil guys. you have 25 of them. how often u change the water? try frequent water changes. it will help them grow better.

the general rule for the fish is that if the fish is big enough to fit into the mouth of another fish, then its feeding time.


----------



## Clemz (Apr 27, 2009)

I haven't changed the water yet since they've only been in that newly established aquarium 1 week, but I'll go ahead and change it today. Thanks for the suggestion. 

I put the little guy in the bigger aquarium thinking that he might be safe since 3 (out of the original 5) guys survived from day 1 in there. I won't add any more of the little ones to the bigger aquarium until there at least 1 inch long.


----------

